# MX 110 PTO Problem



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a CIH MX 110, my problem is while running the pto, cutting, baling, shreddeing,etc. Every so often the pto will just stop. You gotta shut down the tractor, push the pto button down, re-start the tractor then pull out the button to re-start the pto. Plays havoc with me and my monitor when trying to roll hay. It will quit sometimes with nothing hooked to it, tractor just sitting there, pto running, then it just stops. I would appreciate any idea's. Thanks !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the electrical connectors for corrosion, and the seat safety switch. These are new enough it more often than not pays to have the Case/IH tech scan for error codes. The sensor on the three point can also cause this situation, and chasing without the trouble codes can lead to expensive parts swapping before the real problem is ever found.


----------



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks RC, I pulled the codes like the owners manual said, it has 3 codes, 33,51 & 64. I went online and found the code list.
33- Hitch slip set failed in the armrest controller. The only controller in my armrest is for the air pressure in the air ride seat.
51- Lower valve calibration, valve is too high ( Valve Problem ).
64- Controller 8 volt reference is too low ( Below 7.2 volts ).
Thanks again RC, if you can think of anything else I would appreciate it.


----------



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

Forgot to tell you something else. The seat switch sounds an alarm when you get off of it, but does not shut the pto off.


----------



## TractortechBeau (Apr 19, 2019)

Ole man said:


> Thanks RC, I pulled the codes like the owners manual said, it has 3 codes, 33,51 & 64. I went online and found the code list.
> 33- Hitch slip set failed in the armrest controller. The only controller in my armrest is for the air pressure in the air ride seat.
> 51- Lower valve calibration, valve is too high ( Valve Problem ).
> 64- Controller 8 volt reference is too low ( Below 7.2 volts ).
> Thanks again RC, if you can think of anything else I would appreciate it.


Do you have the PTO calibration menu? I cant remember if it is included in the owners manual or not. 
The PTO controller gets a HZ signal from the alternator. It can be charging fine, but the Hz signal not be correct. worn/loose belts can also give problems.
The PTO When recalibrated, has to be about the 1000 rpm range when calibrated ,otherwise it will kick out if the PTO rpm's get much above 540.
Hope this helps.


----------

